# 4 Field Posts



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

You may try running it with one field at time to determine how it should be wired. Test both fields separately.

Determine which posts are for fields and which are for brushes. I'd guess A1 and A2 are brush posts. Wire A2 to field post, connect battery positive wire to the other end of that field and battery negative to A1. Note the direction and repeat the same for other field.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

mora said:


> You may try running it with one field at time to determine how it should be wired. Test both fields separately.


Good idea


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

That's a good idea, I'll try that, thanks.

The A1 and A2 posts do go to the brushes.


mora said:


> You may try running it with one field at time to determine how it should be wired. Test both fields separately.
> 
> Determine which posts are for fields and which are for brushes. I'd guess A1 and A2 are brush posts. Wire A2 to field post, connect battery positive wire to the other end of that field and battery negative to A1. Note the direction and repeat the same for other field.


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

major said:


> Good idea


Hehe. I remember you giving me that exact advice when I was struggling with similar motor.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

mora said:


> Hehe. I remember you giving me that exact advice when I was struggling with similar motor.


A lesson learned well.....grasshopper


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Many thanks, that turned out to be the issue. The field terminals are crossed in the sense the DE right connects to the opposite end left, and vice versa for the 2nd field.

It sounds like it spins faster in one direction than the other, and the brushes are angled.

It spins to 3500 rpm on 12V at 25 Amps, with the fields in parallel. It is quite smooth and quiet, so it should work great.


----------

